# Help! Lacquer burn through while buffing



## Jaguar (Nov 6, 2011)

http://s821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/rflindall/?action=view&current=IMG_0475_450x600.jpg

I was buffing my guitar and I wound up burning through my lacquer on my neck as you can see above. This is my first guitar build. I'm not a happy camper that I did this and I'm hoping someone can help me out on how to properly fix this?

I really appreciate any help you can lend.
Thanks in advance guys,
Rob


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Fresh lacquer will melt old layers and blend into it - should be just about as simple as masking off the surrounding area, spraying a few fresh coats, and refinishing until it looks like it was never there....what am I missing?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Keto has the best solution..but how on earth did you burn trough that?..most have left the buffer there for a long time!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That or caught the edge of the buffer pad.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or it's New Year's eve :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys - thanks for the input! Keeperofthegood - you hit the nail on the head. I'm using a buffing sponge pad and the side of the pad touched the heel for just a second - and voila.
Shoretyus - Lol, true, but it was my own stupid mistake without the aid of alcohol. But I had one of I screwed up, that's for sure!

Does it make any difference that I'm using Target Coatings water based lacquer? Will it melt the old layers just like nitro?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> Hi guys - thanks for the input! Keeperofthegood - you hit the nail on the head. I'm using a buffing sponge pad and the side of the pad touched the heel for just a second - and voila.
> Shoretyus - Lol, true, but it was my own stupid mistake without the aid of alcohol. But I had one of I screwed up, that's for sure!
> 
> Does it make any difference that I'm using Target Coatings water based lacquer? Will it melt the old layers just like nitro?


U need to use nitro if it's a nitro finish. if you burned it so fast, means what ever you're using is running way to fast...if you're not used to do it with a machine..do it by hand...you'll get the feel for it more.


----------

